# [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side by Side



## QuantumFoam (Jul 8, 2012)

​
► Description
There's so many phones out there to choose from with a multitude of specs. SpecCheck helps you make sense of the specs in a minimalistic way with an easy to read and comprehensible breakdown of these specs. With over 150 devices including Android, iOS, WindowsPhone and Blackberry devices, SpecCheck has them all. Coupled with offline viewing, cloud updates and selling options, it has been rightfully entitled "One App To Compare Them All"

► Reviews
➤ RedmondPie : _"It's a one-to-one device comparison tool for your Android device done right"_
http://goo.gl/wENKj

➤ XDA : _"Be sure to check this one out"_
http://goo.gl/tdIsD

➤ DroidHorizon : _"The app is incredible and very intuitive. I cannot recommend it enough"_
http://goo.gl/QjCsM

► Features
➤ 100% Holo UI
➤ Offline viewing (first run download)
➤ Over 150 devices
➤ Selling Options
➤ Cloud database updates
➤ New phones added periodically

► Pro Version Exclusive
➤ Single Device Mode
➤ Sliding Navigation

► Screenshots
➤ Free Version






























➤ Pro Version



















































► Release Notes
➤ The database is automatically downloaded upon running the app for the first time
➤ As of now, automated database update checks have not been implemented. Added in v1.2
➤ Presently, the device images load dynamically each time two devices are compared. This is not a data hogger, since each image is ~40kb
➤ The database size is not a concern, since right now, with 150+ devices, it stands at a mere 47kb
➤ If any discrepancies are spotted in the specs, please let me know. I will update SpecCheck with the correct info immediately
➤ The raw database can be viewed in /sdcard/SpecCheck

► Credits
➤Chris95X8
➤CorryRox
➤Deadly
➤Sleepy!
➤Mike_Disturbed
➤TeeJay!!
➤Undercover

► Download
➤ Free Version


➤ Pro Version


► Changelog
➤ Search feature addition
➤ Pro version for $0.99
➤ Automated database update checks
➤ Minor UI changes
➤ List performance improvement
➤ Fixed Settings menu ActionBar
➤ More selling options

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

v1.2


----------

